# Anyone use BCY 8125?



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Just curious if anyone uses 8125 or the new 8125G? It seems that 452x or 452x trophy is the standard. Last year I had some custom strings made using 8125 and I really liked it. It didn't seem to fuzz a lot and it didn't take to long to settle in.

Is it just me or does 8125 seem to be quite a bit faster? I guess I can't compare it to 452x, but when I upgraded strings (the factory strings were junk) I gained a little over 25fps! I know it sounds like I'm stretching it a bit, but I promise I'm not. Was it just because the factory strings were junk? I expected a little bit of a speed gain, but not 25fps! It was a different bow by the way, not my 101st.

So what's up? Why doesn't anybody use this material anymore?


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

isaacdahl said:


> Just curious if anyone uses 8125 or the new 8125G? It seems that 452x or 452x trophy is the standard. Last year I had some custom strings made using 8125 and I really liked it. It didn't seem to fuzz a lot and it didn't take to long to settle in.
> 
> Is it just me or does 8125 seem to be quite a bit faster? I guess I can't compare it to 452x, but when I upgraded strings (the factory strings were junk) I gained a little over 25fps! I know it sounds like I'm stretching it a bit, but I promise I'm not. Was it just because the factory strings were junk? I expected a little bit of a speed gain, but not 25fps! It was a different bow by the way, not my 101st.
> 
> So what's up? Why doesn't anybody use this material anymore?


I use 8125 I have for 3 to 4 years now. I like a lot. It is faster. How much not sure I didn't have a crony. As far as fuzz they do fuzz but I have kept them waxed well.

Hutch


----------



## lane preston (Mar 31, 2005)

8125 is my favorite. 452 is a good string. dave barnsdale made me a couple of bows a few years back and it was the string he prefered. then when i got started 5 years ago i naturally chose 8125. i have had great luck with it. i have made many string for people with 452x. but all the things that people say 8125 is bad for i have not seen in the 7-8 years since i really knew what was on my bow.


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

8125 is usually 3-6fps faster then 452X. To gain 25fps your factory strings must have been all stretched out and low on poundage as well as being out of spec.


----------



## bowhunterprime (Jan 28, 2009)

I've got some 8125G on order to go on my target bow. I'll have it as the string with a DynaFlight 10 cable. Can't wait for it to get here!! I'll let you know how it works. -Chris


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

60X said:


> 8125 is usually 3-6fps faster then 452X. To gain 25fps your factory strings must have been all stretched out and low on poundage as well as being out of spec.


Yeah, the strings were pretty crappy and it probably was out of tune pretty bad also.


----------



## shermo (Oct 7, 2003)

Just got some 8125G from BCY to try out on my Contender Elite Spiral X. Going to run with the 8125G string and Trophy Cables. I was a big fan of 8125 and 452x cables for my bows a few years ago before I started to build strings, so I will do some testing and see how it goes.


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

isaacdahl said:


> Just curious if anyone uses 8125 or the new 8125G? It seems that 452x or 452x trophy is the standard. Last year I had some custom strings made using 8125 and I really liked it. It didn't seem to fuzz a lot and it didn't take to long to settle in.
> 
> Is it just me or does 8125 seem to be quite a bit faster? I guess I can't compare it to 452x, but when I upgraded strings (the factory strings were junk) I gained a little over 25fps! I know it sounds like I'm stretching it a bit, but I promise I'm not. Was it just because the factory strings were junk? I expected a little bit of a speed gain, but not 25fps! It was a different bow by the way, not my 101st.
> 
> So what's up? Why doesn't anybody use this material anymore?


I'm sure there were other factors involved with your speed gain although the material would pick up a few feet, not 25. I think large speed gain claims attributed to material alone are mostly do to other factors. I'm currently using 8125 on my bow, it is a tad faster and tends to fuzz less than the Dyneema/Vectran blends. The only problem with the non-blended materials (100% HMPE) is they have a low melting point. On long draw and/or high poundage bows you may see some creep, especially in hot weather. Dyneema SK75 and SK78 are the best HMPE materials produced. BCY's Dynaflight 10 is 100% SK78 and I'm going to give it a try very shortly. I'm expecting very good results...


----------

